# Mein Koiteich



## Kojoko (16. Apr. 2006)

Mein Betonhochteich mit 61 Kubikmeter Inhalt!

http://www.kojoko.de./


MFG Gregor


----------



## Thorsten (16. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Mein Koiteich*

Hallo Gregor,

habe das vor Wochen schon  auf deiner HP gelesen,
eine klasse Baudoku. hast Du erstellt

Willkommen bei uns!


----------



## jay (7. Mai 2006)

*AW: Mein Koiteich*

wann kommt den die preisübersicht. das war doch bestimmt ein vermögen was ihr da bezahlt habt.


----------



## Kalle (7. Mai 2006)

*AW: Mein Koiteich*

   Respekt !!!   

gruß

morphantro


----------



## kwoddel (7. Mai 2006)

*AW: Mein Koiteich*

Hallo
Da will ich auch hin !!!!!!


----------



## KamiSchami (7. Mai 2006)

*AW: Mein Koiteich*

boo, cool.... das hätte ich besser nicht sehen sollen .. gruss frank


----------

